# Diagnostics Sheet for Computer Technicians



## scriptcoder (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey guys,










A while ago I made a simple diagnostics sheet for my computer repair shop. I've made a few changes and put it up on my site.

It's meant to be an easy to navigate internal note sheet for your computer repair team. 

You can download the sheet here:
OpenOffice Version
MS Word Version

I also made an invoice sheet a few months ago that I posted here.

My website is here: www.theFakeGeek.com I am trying to create a computer technician resource site. So far it's growing pretty slowly.


----------



## datarunner (Oct 30, 2008)

very useful

thanx


----------

